# Wedge-clean ?



## lum

I have a stain on half of wedge and bottom-looking almost like duct tape removed or something- How can i remove the stain and clean the wedge face ?


----------



## Surtees

Hi and welcome sorry I didn't see this post until now. One thing you can in wipe it done with some metholated sprits or some kero then give it a wash in some nice warm water or try to give it a wash with some dishwashing water. hope that helps


----------

